# knee popped midair 360?? anyone experience this?



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Well if you are doing them across the fall line you have to be using your knees. You need to bend to get the pop to do the rotation.

That said your upper body was rotating prior to you popping from the ground so that twisted your knee a bit and when you sprung up may have been when you heard the pop. 

No Dr. here obviously but it sounds like just a small sprain or out of alignment pop, kinda like when you crack your knuckles.

As to the knee pads it's I doubt you damaged your knees from that but definitely sounds uncomfortable. I have used McAdams football knee pads in the past and these have worked well.


----------



## ilikesoldat (Dec 29, 2013)

cool thanks for your help, so do you think most of it had to do with the angle i was starting the 360 from or the way i was spinning was improper form or was my body not elastic enough?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Not being there or seeing it. Yes that is just my guess
you know your body, if you feel this just isn't right or getting worse I would seek medical help. 

We have all had pulls, sprains and general pain/discomfort and know when something is really bad or just work through it. 

Think back, visualize what you did, analyze your moves and see if you can figure out what went wrong. If you can ride with a buddy have him video you sometime this is a valuable tool in correcting form. 

Good luck and know your body, if you need a Dr go !!! if not work through it and have fun


----------

